
NASA chief alienates Senators needed to fund the Moon program - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/nasa-chief-alienates-senators-needed-to-fund-the-moon-program/
======
ziddoap
I don't have an alternative, but it's distressing that the funding for (what I
perceive as) valuable programs is contingent on not hurting the personal
feelings of politicians.

> _[...] the chief congressional champion of this SLS rocket, Alabama Senator
> Richard Shelby, was irate. Shelby chairs the Senate committee that writes
> NASA 's budget._

Oops, personally offended the wrong senator.

~~~
hindsightbias
Its been referred to as the Senate Launch System (SLS) since inception.

